# Alutech Fanes v3 - Achse Hinterbau Frage



## Sickculture (8. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich benötige eine andere Achse für den Hinterbau. Bisher habe ich die Twinworks 12mm Achse für 142mm Naben. Da de RWS X12 von DTSwiss nicht passen (Feingewinde) kaufte ich mir eine Shimano XTR E-Thru 12MM Steckachse SM-AX75, die aber nun doch nicht passt, da anscheinend das Gewinde wieder anderst ist. Hintergrund ist, dass ich nicht immer einen Imbus in dieser Größe dabei habe um das Hinterrad bei Platten schnell auszubauen. Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## JpunktF (8. September 2012)

Du möchtest also eine Steckachse, die ohne Werkzeug zu lösen ist?

Vom Prinzip her ist es so, daß je nach Hinterbauadapter eine 135mm oder 142mm-Nabe passt, aber beide mit der 135mm-Achse.

Wenn du also eine 142-Nabe drin hast, dann ist das kein X12, sondern ein für
142-Naben per Adapter passender Hinterbau, heisst, du kannst jede Achse, die für 135 passt, nehmen.

Ich kenn allerdings keine, die ohne Werkzeug geht - aber 8er-Inbus hast doch am Mulitool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (8. September 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar. Nur passt das Gewinde der E-Thru von Shimano nicht, obwohl es auf den ersten Blick passen sollte.


----------



## JpunktF (8. September 2012)

Ja, weil E-Thru auf UNC-Gewinde basiert, nicht auf metrischem Standard...


----------



## JpunktF (8. September 2012)

Lösung wäre nur daß dir einer das Insert mit Gewinde nach Wunsch nachbaut...


----------



## hasardeur (14. September 2012)

Kauf Dir ein anständiges Multi-Tool mit 8er Imbus. Für 20 Euro bekommst Du da schon was Gutes. Werkzeuglos zu öffnende Achsen kosten das Doppelte (z.B. Rock Shox).


----------



## Sickculture (14. September 2012)

hat sich erledigt. Jürgen von Alutech hat welche im Programm: RS oder Marzocchi!


----------



## Rines (15. September 2012)

Das klingt interessant. Und wie teuer?


----------



## KungFuChicken (15. September 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25751_Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12mm-.html

Auch hier (oder in jedem anderen Onlineshop) zu bekommen.


----------



## Sickculture (15. September 2012)

Weiß ich  Also die MZ soll ein wenig schwerer sein aber stabiler und wurde mir von Jürgen empfohlen. Gestern bekommen und sie passt! Preis ca. 44 Euro incl. Versand. Erhältlich im Alutech Shop Bereich.


----------



## hasardeur (15. September 2012)

Für 44 gibt es hammergeile Multitools....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (16. September 2012)

Ich habe aber auch keine Lust das Rad mit dem Werkzeug zu demontieren. Ne schnellspannachse ist doch viel angenehmer!


----------



## Rines (20. September 2012)

Habe an meine fanes eine Rock shox Maxle montiert. Mit schnellspanner. Also ist ne 135x12mm Maxle Rear mit schnellversxhluss. Funktioniert astrein.


----------

